# Help! Oil stain on my khakis!



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Cooking dinner tonight I managed to get some olive oil on my Bills twills in one or two or six places. I put them in the wash and then briefly into the dryer, but the spots are still there. What should I do to remove the stain? It just looks wet, which I can deal with for a little while, but I'd really prefer not to.

I did a quick Google search but found four or five different things, some of which didn't apply and the rest which may have applied but I didn't have access to. So I figured if anybody had experience getting oil out of khakis, it'd be someone here. Thanks.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd try Shout or a similar product and see if it works. The only problem is you have put the pants in the dryer and that tends to set the stain in my experience making it more difficult to remove. If all else fails, try your local cleaners, they may be able to help.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Not specifically experience with olive oil and khakis, but that oxy clean stuff works well for a lot of stains. It's basically hydrogen peroxide and the little molecules bond to the stain and take it away.

Anyway, I'd definitely refrain from any heat or dryer action until you have removed the stain.

Danny


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

I fear the only benefit of the oil will be to help them burn faster when you cut your losses.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't know what you can do now that you've laundered and dried them but I've had a similar incident. Some oil and vinegar dressing splashed on my khakis and baby powder will remove most of it before you launder them. You sprinkle baby powder on the spot and let it sit for an hour or two. Brush the powder off (use a clothes brush if you have one) and put more powder on the spot. Let it sit for another hour or two. You might have to repeat this a few times before the stain becomes barely visible but it will work. The powder gradually absorbs the stain. Spray Zout on the spot before you launder and let the khakis sit for about an hour. Wash on cold. Guaranteed to work.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, now that you have dried them, you may be stuck. 

Good luck, if you are able to try something.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

You might try Carbona Stain Devils. They have a formulation specifically for fat/grease/oil. I've occasionally seen them at Wal-Mart, various grocery stores, and Jo-Ann.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

*dish soap*

I've had pretty good luck by pre-treating oily spots with the liquid dish soap I have by the kitchen sink. It's made to bust up grease, right?


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Shout or Zout will work fine as long as the stain hasn't been set from being in the dryer. But if you pulled the pants out of the dryer while they were damp you should be fine. I've had every type of cooking oil on many different fabrics and I've never had any trouble getting them out.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

According to the makers of :

Official Tide Solution for:
*Cooking/Vegetable Oil Stain on Cotton

*
*Colored, Printed or has Color Trim*

_Before treating any garment, always first refer to the instructions on the care label._

*1)* Always make sure you protect colored items by pretreating the effects of stain removal techniques on a hidden area of the garment.

*2)* Pretreat the soiled area with and let sit for 5 minutes.

*3)* Wash with 1 use of according to the garment's care label. Before placing item in the dryer, check to see if stain has been removed. If not, proceed to next step.

*4)* Place garment with stain facedown on paper towels. Apply a specialty grease remover, such as Carbona®, to the back side of the stain. Replace paper towels frequently.

*5)* Let the garment air dry and repeat steps 1 and 2.


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

I have had good luck treating such stains with the following items:

~ detergent
~ rubbing alcohol followed by detergent
~ Simple Green, undiluted
~ eye glass cleaner solution

All of these cut the grease/oil stain. If at all possible, don't let the spot dry.
Try to treat it right away, and let your solution of choice soak the spot for a while before washing.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far.

To clarify, I only put the khakis in the dryer briefly, to get them dry enough so that they wouldn't drip when I hung them up. They are still damp, so with any luck all hope is not lost. I figure at the very worst the stain will stay and I'll just look like I splashed a little water on my pants on accident.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

wnh said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> To clarify, I only put the khakis in the dryer briefly, to get them dry enough so that they wouldn't drip when I hung them up. They are still damp, so with any luck all hope is not lost. I figure at the very worst the stain will stay and *I'll just look like I splashed a little water on my pants on accident*.


that or you've an enlarged prostate.
____________________________________

I'm afraid they'll have to be downgraded to weekend chore pants.

On the bright side you're neighbors will think you sharp while you're mowing the lawn.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Dabble some Pinesol or Lestoil on the spots before washing as usual and the spots should be gone.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Danny said:


> Not specifically experience with olive oil and khakis, but that oxy clean stuff works well for a lot of stains. It's basically hydrogen peroxide and the little molecules bond to the stain and take it away.
> 
> Anyway, I'd definitely refrain from any heat or dryer action until you have removed the stain.
> 
> Danny


I agree with the above. If anything can get it out, Oxy Clean can. I accidently knocked a full glass of red wine into my wife's lap while she was wearing stone-colored pants. OC got the entire stain out and the pants look like new...We simply were amazed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

As a quick fix if you don't have any Oxy Clean, my wife swears by Dawn dish soap on grease stains. If it's just a spot she will use it full strength. If it's something bigger she will mix in a little water. She uses an old toothbrush and scrubs it in and lets it sit overnight and the stains usually come right out. 

FYI, this is not an endorsement for Dawn over other dish soaps. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> I agree with the above. If anything can get it out, Oxy Clean can. I accidently knocked a full glass of red wine into my wife's lap while she was wearing stone-colored pants. OC got the entire stain out and the pants look like new...We simply were amazed.


When you use it, do you have to talk very loudly, like the guy on TV? I bet your wife was talking pretty loudly to you after you doused her. (wink)

Seriously, I've used that stuff to good effect myself. I recommend it.

This thread is beginning to sound like "Hints from Heloise". (A trad "housewife column", for you youngsters)

Scott


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> When you use it, do you have to talk very loudly, like the guy on TV? I bet your wife was talking pretty loudly to you after you doused her. (wink)
> 
> Seriously, I've used that stuff to good effect myself. I recommend it.
> 
> ...


Scott, a laugh-inducing post all around. Well played.

JB


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Shout and cold water until the stain is gone. No heat! I had some grease on my Bills once and I had to soak, scrub, and rinse with Shout but it did come up eventually. Good luck.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Powder does work.

I've also seen recommendations for Goop, the mechanics' hand cleaner, but I haven't tried that one.


----------



## chumbolly (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunk the pants in oil, preferrably EVOO, to stain to match. 

Kidding aside, I recently did the exact same thing, and when I put on the stained pants I thought "hmm... looks like I splashed some water," and my wife said "hmm ... looks like you peed yourself." If you can't get the stain out, don't kid yourself.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

For these kinds of stains, Lestoil works every time for me. 

Good luck,
Don


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Update, for those who care:

I washed the khakis straight, without treatment, then tossed them in the dryer for a few minutes to get the worst of the moisture out. I then hung them up to dry, and after a while could see that the stains were still there.

Next, I put some Dawn dishwashing liquid on the stains and rubbed it in a little, then filled up the sink with sudsy water and let the khakis soak overnight. Washed them again, dried them for a few minutes again, and the stains were still there.

Finally, I put some more Dawn on the stains and rubbed it in more vigorously, then rinsed and hung them to dry. This removed the worst of the stains. They're still slightly evident, but much less than before, and small enough that I don't feel the need to banish them to grass-mowing khakis yet.


----------

